# Turning Elm



## dquetin (Jan 8, 2010)

I am having a devil of a time turning elm without considerable tear out and grooves from "bumping". Since I have about 30 blanks I'd like to minimize sanding where I am at least starting with 150. I've tried frequent sharpening, large and small continental and Irish ground gouges, and spraying with shellac, and minimizing the bevel that is contacting the piece. Where the smaller 3/8 continental ground gouge with a minimal bevel does work best, the result is far from where I want to be.

Any help out there would be appreciated.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Elm is a pain in the backside to turn. I have turned a ton of it and I don't worry about where I start sanding. If it has to be 80 grit then so be it. Use a light touch when sanding. I know a lot of new turners just bear down with as much pressure as they can when sanding. Also slow your speed down when sanding. I sand 80 grit up to 180 at 500 rpm. I go down in speed as I go higher in sanding grit. By the time I get to 400 grit I am down to 200 rpm. I use a small 3/8" gouge like you use. It is soft between the growth rings and therefore is a hard wood to turn. Redwood is the same. Just a pain to turn and get a smooth surface. Just keep turning.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good to know. I had a decent sized fork break off one of mine last winter and turning some of it was one of my options.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dquetin said:


> I am having a devil of a time turning elm without considerable tear out and grooves from "bumping". Since I have about 30 blanks I'd like to minimize sanding where I am at least starting with 150. I've tried frequent sharpening, large and small continental and Irish ground gouges, and spraying with shellac, and minimizing the bevel that is contacting the piece. Where the smaller 3/8 continental ground gouge with a minimal bevel does work best, the result is far from where I want to be.
> 
> Any help out there would be appreciated.


some suggestions to help minimize tear out and cut down on the sanding.....

hyper sharp tooling...
shear cut...
CA glue, wood hardener or wipe on poly just before the last cut to ''tighten'' the wood fibers...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Stick has some good idea's which jogged my memory (which is getting rusty. LOL) I will mix 50/50 water and white glue (elmer's) so there is no chance of color change in the wood. I will paint it on and let it dry. Then take my final cuts. Again I stress from a old teacher (70 yrs of woodworking) who taught me woodworking and turning that sandpaper is a tool. Don't be afraid to use it as a tool.


----------

